# Helt Kongle (The Coned Ones) A short-movie scored by Kai-Anders Ryan



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi there guys.

In 2010 I got my first job composing music for picture. It was a "no budget" short. I said instantly YES!! 

You could now see the movie on vimeo. Remember that I didn't have ANY money to hire musicians. So it´s all samples. I´m a better composer now then I was at that time. Anyway: It´s a fun, good movie. 

The movie was shown at the Norwegian Film Festival in Haugesund. The festival reported that "with its mix of sharp satire and absurd humour, Helt Kongle is an entertaining, media critical drama comedy."

It´s subtitled: English

http://vimeo.com/73585160

Best
Kai-Anders Ryan


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 5, 2013)

Very nice ! Interesting movie and the music fits in well. I just asked myself where some distorted guitars are hiding, when those (probably Toontrack) rock drums came in...  - but it was probably just my, "rock guy" viewpoint, because, when I thought about it further, seemed like, there was no need of them actually...

the presence and the non presence - the movie is about it too all in all...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Atom Hub @ 5/12/2013 said:


> Very nice ! Interesting movie and the music fits in well. I just asked myself where some distorted guitars are hiding, when those (probably Toontrack) rock drums came in...  - but it was probably just my, "rock guy" viewpoint, because, when I thought about it further, seemed like, there was no need of them actually...
> 
> the presence and the non presence - the movie is about it too all in all...



Hi there! 
Thank you so much for the listening. Yeah, I got a version of the track you are speaking about with distorted guitars etc. But it got to heavy for the directors. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F15840492&secret_url=false[/flash]

The movie is very cool indeed!! 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi,

thanks for the guitar version ! I knew those guitars have to be somewhere in parallel universe... 

(btw. I have visited Oslo in 1998 - hitchhiking with two friends - ... what a nice city !)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2013)

Atom Hub @ 14/12/2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the guitar version ! I knew those guitars have to be somewhere in parallel universe...
> 
> (btw. I have visited Oslo in 1998 - hitchhiking with two friends - ... what a nice city !)



Yes  1998 it was looking good, but I think it look even better now. You should come one more time


----------

